# Tycostein



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Another project im working on. Direct drive short wheel base tyco, Thinking a shortened VW buss will look good on this. The lead weight has to be mounted someway cause this chassis has no mags. Also in the background is the "Kliene rote wagen"( thanks bill) painted a silver peal as a base coat


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*why buy new when used will do...*

O.K. this is a Super Duper great idea you have here! Wait till VJ sees this one...he is gonna love it!

Bob...YEAH BABY...zilla


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Short wheelbase, direct drive motor, no traction magnets.
It's gonna be real fast and after the crash it will be Crackenstein.

I want one too!









__________________


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

whoa!!! i can see it as a "go cart" project!!! its perfect size man!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Very cool where did you get the motor? 

Wait until you see how fast that baby will scream down the track, if you haven;t done so already.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Wait 'till Rich sees this - TYCOs!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

videojimmy said:


> Very cool where did you get the motor?


Its a old tyco pro motor


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Cool! What holds the chassis front stub to the motor?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

How did you push the axel through the arm to get the second post?


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

noddaz said:


> Cool! What holds the chassis front stub to the motor?


double back tape



videojimmy said:


> How did you push the axel through the arm to get the second post?


Its acually a tyco 440x2 that I used my wheel press an pushed the shaft through a little more then stock


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> double back tape
> 
> 
> Its acually a tyco 440x2 that I used my wheel press an pushed the shaft through a little more then stock



Thats some high tech *****-earing Kevin. Kudos!

Every one is always looking for a fancy way to peel a grape...

Glad to see the hammer and tape is still in fashion!


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

That is a neat idea. Pu is coming along nicely too


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> double back tape
> 
> 
> Its acually a tyco 440x2 that I used my wheel press an pushed the shaft through a little more then stock


You could save yourself some time and effort by using the armatures off the steering type tyco command control slotless cars. They have pinion shafts on the front and rear of the arm. Tyco TCRs, Aurora SpeedSteers and a few other slotless cars would have this too.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

grungerockjeepe said:


> You could save yourself some time and effort by using the armatures off the steering type tyco command control slotless cars. They have pinion shafts on the front and rear of the arm. Tyco TCRs, Aurora SpeedSteers and a few other slotless cars would have this too.


with one of those arms you would have to cut the shaft, with a regular arm all you have to do is push the shaft through some an its the right size


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Tycosteins's body was painted up a nice pearl blue, yes it is a shortened vw camper


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

body is done, allmost have to paint windows. sitting next to my newly aquired Dynabrute chassis( TY AGAIN Piz)


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Great looking project! Short track'n shortened bus!
The only thing you don't seem to be short on is fresh ideas! :thumbsup: Sweet!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Well you know...after the fact of course..*

When you posted the VW bus pick up you said you were looking for other pictures of the drag pick up... Being the dingdong that i am, I naturally started scoping out pic's. I saw them shorty wheelbase busses ans was going to slap a pic down on the pick up post but you beat me to it!! The munchkin looks cool as heck, and i hope it make it through the first turn!! No magnets, direct drive....better wear a helmet!!!

UtherJoe


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Look Master ... It's Alive!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

THAT'S

Fronken-schteen!


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

videojimmy said:


> Look Master ... It's Alive!


I think you are supposed to say it this way.....

Mahw...ster ! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Short is gooooooooooooooooooood*

2 FERS!!!!!!!!!!!! OH YEAH...:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chop, Chop...lOOKin' GooD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Bob...Love that VW short...zilla


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

TY guys, Well after a quick test run, the tabs had to be removed from the rear bulkhead to get the motor lower so the wheels would get grip. 
Let me tell ya a short chassis with no mags is one squirlly SOB an that was on just 12 volts(door track oval on a pc p/s) gonna have to take it down to the big track on 18 volts an see how she runs next


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

as per Bills request, a quick video, I have a longer one but its to big to upload. dang 100 meg limit. Ill make a better one latter an upload it. As you see its a squirrly SOB


----------

